# Lakmé- Flowers Duet



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is a video I made using the Flowers Duet.

Tell me what you think about it!






Thanks a lot!


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Actually, I really enjoyed both the music and the video........I don't know if there was supposed to be any significant meaning behind it, but it was fine art and I think you did as well are better than most pro's would have, Chuck


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

A nice way to hear some Joan Sutherland this evening. Thanks!


----------

